# Decorating Ideas for a Dark Colored Room HELP!!!!



## Lakefront (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Christina,

I can totally see Red somewhere in the picture. You could have red window treatments with a color in them that matches the color in the area rug you choose. If you want to keep things really simple you could grab some white or off white tab curtains and a red area rug. It would be nice to have some sort of design(print) in either the area rug or curtains, and keep the other fairly simple (solid color). Where are you located? Pier 1 has some awesome rugs and curtains.


----------



## lenozhka (Sep 21, 2009)

You didn't say what mood/atmosphere you are going for, and how you use the room, but shades of blue work great both with browns and grays. 

For accents, you can use brighter greens or orange... Your room is neutral right now, so you can take your color scheme any direction you want!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Earth tones would be best. Black throw pillows would blend with your gray sofa. Red or maroon area rug is nice. A lighter shade of window treatment would create a contrast to the dark walls and furniture.


----------



## krankie (Nov 30, 2010)

I’d bring in white.  I’d go with a white sheer curtain that was light and airy with maybe a gray print. Soft white throws to make it cozy, maybe a splash of color on the couch pillows. I’d also bring in some green plants to lighten it up and some silver accents on the wall. Picture frames would be nice, maybe with thick white matting and black/white photos.


----------



## BrendaSimons (Sep 2, 2011)

I would add some orange or yellow.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Your curtains and accessories should be light color to contrast with the dark furniture and wall colors.


----------



## AndrewJayden (Dec 30, 2011)

Your room is dark so you should paint your wall white, and the sides from where light come should be clear.


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

White on the windows


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Small window and dark painted walls and you what to make it lighter, simple enough paint the walls a lighter color. Looks like a cave in there now.


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

Light curtains, mirrors wt metallic frame n large black n white prints is what I'd do ... also some colorful throw cushions n rug to match.


----------



## maryjane23 (Nov 30, 2011)

I would get some curtains or drapes. The room looks really cold and empty. I think drapes would make it more cozy.

http://blindsfirst.com/


----------

